# What is the best resort in Vermont



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im pretty biased on this considering ive worked at mt snow for the past 3 years and i love the place but what do you and your family want to get out of this trip? are you all die hard shredders or do you like having other stuff in town to do as well? what sort of terrian do you guys tend to stay on more? personally i think mt snow is a good all round choice, awesome parks, great terrain(sometimes crappy weather can change that but thats could happen almost anywhere in VT)and if you live south of vermont it'll be the shortest drive to make then it would be to other mtns further north since mt snow is only about 20-30 mins into vermont depending on how you decide to get there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I like snowboarding everything, including the park. Almost everyone else doesn't ride in the parks at all though. We probably wouldn't be doing anything but boarding so what's around it is not a problem.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well if you decide to go to mt snow let me know and we'll get our shred on!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

also were are you driving from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

We live in central jersey. I saw that you lived in Smithfield. It is only like a five or six hour drive, right.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i live in smithville, right outside of atlantic city. the drive from me was never longer then 6 hours from my door to the place i had at mt snow unless there was a ton of traffic or something. i even made the drivein as fast as 4 hours and 45 mins but that was in my friends gti(and lots of speeding).


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

That's good, it will be even shorter for me. My parents won't speed though.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

my family used to go to sugarbush and we loved it. One of my old highschool teachers used to rave about Jay Peak back in the day, and I've heard good things about Stowe too. Go ahead and take your pick


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i need to hit sugarbush and jay peak ..but ...... stowe ........ "With a vertical drop of 2360 accessed off of one high speed quad you can get in more vertical in a day then most resorts in Tahoe." - Jeremy Jones (Jeremy Jones) .... i spent my last day of the season (april) at stowe, it was my 1st trip, it was magical, it will not be my last

to me
mount snow = a quieter resort, the bar lively though
killington = good nightlife/shopping resort, sprawling
stowe = classic style
okemo = jackson gore looks nice, i go to okemo on busy holidays, they have the most lifts
stratton = me and stratton dont see eye to eye


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

mt snow - good all around boarding no real long dead paths(flats)
stratton - way to many dead paths leading back towards the end of the trails if you get stuck your walking it
killington - i learned to board here so i like it even at the top if you go on a really busy day thought lots of noobs there using the entire trail up. you need to speed past them


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

For an all around good time I would recommend Okemo and Stowe from personal experience. Mt Snow has a good reputation, but I've never been so I can't say for sure. Jay is a killer good time epic riding; but it is a hike. But if you don't mind the drive go to Jay generally awesome snow low lift ticket prices not super crowded even on the weekends.

Oh and if MPD has anything to say about it you can't forget hot french canadian girls.


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

A friend and I are going to hit up stowe for first time in early December, hopefully the conditions are fair.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

As long as youre fine with virtually 0 nightlife and a long drive Jay is the place to go. otherwise Id listen to the other guys. Jay has lots of terrain and lots of trees. If there are any beginners Id take them somewhere else. Jay isnt overly friendly to teh beginners.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with Cr0_Reps_Smit, Mt Snow would probably be your best bet. decent sized mountain, a very relaxed vibe, short lift lines good people and a fun little park also, great for a family trip. on a good condition day you will have a ball they have some fun runs and tree lines,but nothing thats to crazy, it does tend to get verrrryyyy icy when it hasn't snowed in a while. Ive been to just about all the mountains in VT, although I prefer killington because of the sheer size of the mountain, terrain, sick park and some of the best snow making on the east coast, it is always insainly crowded, but for what your looking for Mt. Snow would be perfect.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are all fairly different. Speaking strictly of the mountain and the trails, parks, etc. and considering it is a family trip....
1) Okemo - One of my favorites. Big but not too big, a decent amount of restaurants etc, but not crazy like Killington.
2) Mt. Snow - not too expensive, family friendly, good park, can get crowded since it is closest to NYC.
3) Killington - Massive, can be super crowded, a few super long but easy runs that are tons of fun, tons of restaurants and bars not necessarily that family friendly 
4)Stratton - great but super expensive, good variety of terrain parks, Manchester center offers a lot to do
5)Stowe - probably the best terrain in the east but so freaking far from me that it is further down on my list 
6) Sugarbush - went once, dont remember anything either good or bad.

Go Mt. Snow or Okemo and you won't be disappointed.


----------

